# Brooklyn Storm Aftermath [56k beware]



## bnz506 (Aug 8, 2007)

Recently confirmed that an EF2 Tornado touch down in Brooklyn, NY during last nights storm which left trees up rooted, downed power lines, cars destroyed, and homes without roofs.

New Yorkers rely heavily on mass transit but the mass transit system was in a virtual stand still because of flooding in subway tunnels and trees and other obstacles blocking bus lines and subway lines.

I sat on my train this morning for nearly an hour reading my book Shanks for Nothing and listening to Green Day going no where so I decided not to go to work today (since I would have been off by the time I made it there anyway) but rather I would go document my neighborhood instead.

Stories behind pictures can be found here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bnz506/sets/72157601311417735/

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, looks like some clean up is in order huh?  Nice photos


----------



## bnz506 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thx Clark,

Today is aftermath day 2 and the city did an excellent job clearing away trees.  They worked over night to achieve this.  I went out to check it out today but I didn&#8217;t take my camera out (I should have) just to see the progress.


----------



## ryyback (Aug 10, 2007)

I like number 7. The lady looks at the mess and says to herself-"I'm not cleaning this mess"

Nice pictures-


----------



## quad b (Aug 11, 2007)

i have to say, number 7 is my favourite. easily.  but i do like them all!


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Aug 11, 2007)

6 and 7 are my favorites, great pics btw.


----------



## digital flower (Aug 11, 2007)

Good series of a current event. 

Too bad about all that tree damage. 

Some parts of our area got 3+ inches of rain in an hour during this storm. :shock:


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

#4 is incredible!!! The power it had to have had to rip a tree right out of concrete. Wow.

#11s my favorite.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 28, 2007)

These are very good pictures. Props for getting some people into all of them - most photographers tend to want them out of the image, but people add life an dynamics. 

My favorite are number 1, 6, 7, 9 and 11.


----------



## Stillwater (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, number 4 is quite fantastic, what a shot.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 29, 2007)

#7 is a great shot.  It truly tells a story.


----------



## MostlyDigital (Sep 14, 2007)

best angle is #11, I wish the person was a wee bit closer. nice.


----------



## bnz506 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you guys very much.  It was fun walking around out there (other than the insane heat).  Most exciting thing to happen in my neighborhood every =)


----------

